# FPGA, CPLD, 74xx loģikas >  Datu pārraides koda programma.

## Raimonds1

Frekvences modulācijā mainoties signāla ampiltūdai, tiek mainita nesējfrekvence. Tādējādi zemas frekvences signāls (skaņa) atkarībā no signāla amplitūdas, rada veselu virkni dažādu frekvenču. Katrs no šīs frekvences pusperiodiem var tikt uzskatīts par bināru skaitli. Pie tam, ja ir pietiekami liela iespēja izsķirt frekvences atšķiribas, tad pašas nesējfrekvences lielumam var būt ne tik liela nozīme, kā tieši iespējai ar pietiekami mazu frekvenču atsķirības soli tās atsķirt. Rinda 100MHz,  100,0001  100,0002,  100,0003,  100,0004,  100,0005,  100,0006,  100,0007, ne ar ko nav sliktāka par rindu 100kHz, 100,1 , 100,2,  100,3, 100,4, 100,5, 100,6, 100,7 , jo abas var kodēt no 001 lidz 111 tas ir astoņus dažādus bināros skaitļus.

Tādējādi kāda programma ar takts frekvenci, piemēram 40Mhz vai vēl labāk ar 3Ghz, nosakot šīs frekvences momentānās vērtibas, nulles punktus, vai apstrādājot datus n 8 atsevisķiem kontūriem,  lai tās frekvences atškirtu, varētu uz salīdzinoši zemas nesējfrekvences pārnest pietiekami lielu datu daudzumu. ja nesējfrekvence tiek moduleta ar citu frekvenci, tad šī modulācija var būt dažāda -piemeram, zāgveida impulss. CPLD frekvenču mērītāja nogurdinātie un vērotāji mierīgi varētu pieversties šai lietai un radīt jaunu Latvijas preci!  Sevisķi jau tāpēc, ka ideja par zemas frekvences nestabilizēta signāla trāpīšanu 10-tajā vai 100-tajā impulsā bija šīs domas pamatā.
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2990&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=165

----------


## Texx

Pirmais teikums jau ir nepareizs. Tālāk arī nekā daudz nesapratu.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Frekvences modulācijā frekvence mainās. Amplitūdas modulācijā - mainās signāla amplitūda.  Tehniskais uzdevums - atšķirt katru pusperiodu un pārvērst tā paraametrus skaitlī.

----------


## a_masiks

Man žēl, bet laipnais uzaicinājums izgudrot divriteni un tad knaši doties uz patentu biroju - ir mazliet par muļķīgu, lai būtu normālas provokācijas vērts.
Šis novatoriskais paņēmiens tiek izmantots nu jau 20 gadus GSM mobīlajā telefonijā uz urrā... vēl vairāk -  tiek izmantota QPSK 16, 32 un pat 64. Kur katras vienas fāzes izmaiņas nozīmē nevis vienu bitu (1-0) , bet pat 4 bitu rindu...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QPSK

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu man jāatzīstas, ka man personīgi tas bija mans domu gājiens bez GSM principu zināšanas. Un, protams, ir taču iespējas izmantot citas frekvences un uz šīs idejas bāzes atrast citus pielietojumus. Piemēram, kā ar vienu sinusa vai zāģa impulsa malu parbaudīt datu pārraides precizitāti, vai, izmantojot pavisam zemas frekvences, pa 2 vadiem pie 50kHz realizēt vairākus datu kanālus.

----------


## a_masiks

Un? Vēlamies ņemt sen izpētītu un zināmu paņēmienu, izgudrot no jauna, šķūninga stilā izgatavot datu pārraides iekārtu un pēc tam meklēt - kur to iekkārtu varētu pielietot? Vai nav mazliet neracionāls problēmu risinājuma ceļš?

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu es domaju, ka katrs, kurš mēģinas kaut ko par šo shemu padomāt, atradīs tai pielietojumu un es tiešām nekaunos no šīs idejas. 

Kāds ir frekvences ierobežojums parastiem 2 vadiem ?

----------


## zzz

Hehe, debiilais raimondinsh demonstree ljoti tipisko "izgudrotaaju" kaiti - shis metas "izgudrot" jomaas, kuraas pats nav pat ne aabeces zinaashanas apguvis, rezultaataa defektiivaa veidaa "izgudro" sen zinaamas lietas un sajuutas baigi lepns par to.   ::  

raimondinj tu esi drausmiigi nokaveejies - pat shajaa pashaa forumaa tavs koleega innovators epiitis ar "uzlabotaajaam" datu paaraides metodeem zimeejaas, ko ta tu pat uz savu koleegu innovatoru neklausies?   ::

----------


## zzz

viewtopic.php?f=31&t=2580

Karoch, lai raimondinsh apvienojas ar epiiti un ceert tik augshaa "jauno" Latvijas preci.  ::  

Varbuut shie mazaak spamos idiotismus, ja buus rocinjas aiznjemtas ar kaut ko vismaz.

----------


## karloslv

lasīju Rīgas Laikā par Ciolkovski, un tīri cilvēcīgi žēl viņa. Raimonda tikpat žēl.

----------


## Raimonds1

Visu sapratu, Datu pārraides algoritmi visiem ir zināmi un ir pilnigi lieki tos apspriest. Nekas jauns principā šajā jomā nav gaidams un ir pilnigi nevajadzīgs. Arī blakusrezultāti par frekvenču apstrādi ir lieki un nevajadzīgi.

Man gan kaut kā ir informācija, ka datu pāaraides principu izprašana ir bezgala svarīgs pasākums, bet laikam jau kļūdos.

Ja nu kadam interesē, var piedomāt, kādu kodu rakstit CPLD vai FPEGA

----------


## zzz

Ir jau ir svariigs.

Tikai tu raimondinj demonstree kaa reizi smagu bezfilmu shajaa jautaajumaa.

Lai saliidzinaatu modulaacijas metodes ir jaalieto visai nopietns matemaatiskais aparaats, skjiibu bildiishu ziimeeshana tur ir stipri par iisu.

----------


## zzz

> Ja nu kadam interesē, var piedomāt, kādu kodu rakstit CPLD vai FPEGA


 Ar sho griezies pie sava koleegas innovaatora epiisha. Tikai vinjam vareetu nepatikt ka tu ar pusgada noveeloshanos centies nospert vinjeejo "jauno" izgudrojumu.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> Man žēl, bet laipnais uzaicinājums izgudrot divriteni un tad knaši doties uz patentu biroju - ir mazliet par muļķīgu, lai būtu normālas provokācijas vērts.
> Šis novatoriskais paņēmiens tiek izmantots nu jau 20 gadus GSM mobīlajā telefonijā uz urrā... vēl vairāk -  tiek izmantota QPSK 16, 32 un pat 64. Kur katras vienas fāzes izmaiņas nozīmē nevis vienu bitu (1-0) , bet pat 4 bitu rindu...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QPSK


 
Pie vienas tēmas - un kā tas saucas, ja vēl to frekvences sinus pusīti sadala uz pusēm un augšupejošā daļa kode vienu ciparu un lejupejošā -citu un tādu sistēmu, kas kodē garaku ciparu 2, 3 vai 10 pēc kārtas sekojošās sinusa pusītēs? Un kā atpazīst - pec sprieguma momentanajam vērtībām, ar kontūriem vai pēc tā, kad sķērso nulles punktu?  Būtu labs demo kits  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> kā tas saucas, ja vēl to frekvences sinus pusīti sadala uz pusēm un augšupejošā daļa kode vienu ciparu un lejupejošā -citu un tādu sistēmu, kas kodē garaku ciparu 2, 3 vai 10 pēc kārtas sekojošās sinusa pusītēs?


  tā arī saucas FSK. Tikai man mazliet dīvaini šķiet kodēt ar sinusa SĀKUMA fāzi.... tas ir kā? Iesākam  sīnusu mazliet vēlāk?
Kodēt var kā gribi, cik garu ciparu gribi. Nosacījumi ir vienkārši - trokšņu noturība un signāla josla (kā ierobežojošie faktori). Skat tajā pašā wikipēdijā par cdma vai UMTS standartiem.

----------


## zzz

> Būtu labs demo kits


 Tev, raimondinj, veel ieprieksheejais demo kits jaapmaksaa un jaademonstree.  ::  Taads pljuksteetaajs vien esi, nevis pasuutiitaajs.  ::

----------


## Raimonds1

> kā tas saucas, ja vēl to frekvences sinus pusīti sadala uz pusēm un augšupejošā daļa kode vienu ciparu un lejupejošā -citu un tādu sistēmu, kas kodē garaku ciparu 2, 3 vai 10 pēc kārtas sekojošās sinusa pusītēs?
> 
> 
>   tā arī saucas FSK. Tikai man mazliet dīvaini šķiet kodēt ar sinusa SĀKUMA fāzi.... tas ir kā? Iesākam  sīnusu mazliet vēlāk?
> Kodēt var kā gribi, cik garu ciparu gribi. Nosacījumi ir vienkārši - trokšņu noturība un signāla josla (kā ierobežojošie faktori). Skat tajā pašā wikipēdijā par cdma vai UMTS standartiem.


 nu re, pie standartiem tikām  :: 

Kā atpazīst to, ka ir viena frekvence un otra tikai 1 pusperiodu vai pat ceturtdaļperiodu? Kā parbauda kodu, ja rodas kādi traucējumi un tieši cipara pārraides vidū  signāls noraujas?

Sinusa sākuma fāze bija domāts zemām frekvencēm ar analogi - digitālo pārveidotaju nosaka līknes stāvumu pret maksimuma vērtību.. pat pie 50 kHz sanāk labi cipari.

----------


## zzz

Interesanti ar ko sobstvenno raimondinsh te censhas nodarboties, spamojot idiota jautaajumus vienu peec otra? Cer, ka shim taadaa veidaa pienesiis uz paplaates jau sagremotaa veidaa statistisko radiotehniku/signaalu teoriju? Morda nje tresnjet?  ::  Pasham graamatinju panjemt  praatinsh par iisu?  :: 

Jeb raimondinjam taa pati ankdotiskaa kaite kaa epiitim pie gaisa megadzineeju apreekjiniem - pamatmetode, peec kuras jaadarbojas innovaatoriskam izgudrotaajam ir publiska chiiksteeshana forumos, lai labie onkulji uzraksta priekshaa formulas vinja izgudrojumam, vot tad gan buus viss kulee un super!!  ::

----------


## a_masiks

> Kā atpazīst to, ka ir viena frekvence un otra tikai 1 pusperiodu vai pat ceturtdaļperiodu?


 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/e ... QPSK_2.PNG
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/c ... r_QPSK.PNG
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:QPSK_ ... iagram.png

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QPSK

Manuāls, kur reāli redzama shēma:
http://www.radioradar.net/files.html?cid=1931




> Kā parbauda kodu, ja rodas kādi traucējumi un tieši cipara pārraides vidū signāls noraujas


 Tak raida pakām ij kontrolsummas čeko. A kā savādāk?




> Sinusa sākuma fāze bija domāts zemām frekvencēm ar analogi - digitālo pārveidotaju nosaka līknes stāvumu pret maksimuma vērtību..


 tā laikam būtu amplitūdas modulācija. Neko daudz ciparu ar 50Hz nepārraidīsi. Ja nu vienīgi nesošo fr ar daudz lielākiem herciem neuztupināt virsū 50hz kā parazītiskos trokšņus. 
Khm.... nez kā var salīdzināt līknes stāvumu pret maximuma vērtību, ja maximuma vērtība vēl nemaz nav pienākusi? Glabāt atmiņā kā televizora iepriekšējo krāsu rindu?

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu tas vēl jāizdomā. laikam jāpalasa tas adreses beidzot.

----------


## JDat

Tas vija sen, bet nu vai godātais Izgudrotājs Raimonds1, kaut ko arī praktisku uztaisīja savā frekvenču programmu izgudrojumā? Vari uztaisīt strādājošu piemēru. Teiksim kaut vai ar 10 bitu (vai kādu citu brīvi izvēlētu) pārraides ātrumu uz kaut kādiem (vienalga analogiem vai digitāliem komponentiem).

Parādi ko tu vēl proti bez divriteņu izgudrošanas.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Kā mūsu iespējamais  biznesa projekts - būs vai nebūs? Vai tikai rakstīsi vai konstruēsi? Ja tas izdosies, varbūt arī šo realizēsim.
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2990&start=210
quote="Raimonds1"]


> un vispār man nav laika meklēt caur google foruma dalībnieku biogrāfijas, pētīt kurš ir kāds speciālists, ja paši to nav uzrakstījuši, pieminējuši kautvai savos profilos, tad paši vainīgi, ka viņus neuztver kā speciālistus.
> 
> 
>  nu davai stāsti, cik esi nopelnījis. Cik reāli strādājošo iekārtu/programmu esi uztaisījis, lai tie +/- normāli strādātu arī produkcijā (pie klienta) ??


 Ok, es kā klients kā reiz vēlētos pasūtīt šādu devaisu: 10Mhz kvarca ģenerators, tad dalītājs, kas secīgi tos 10MHz  dala ar 10, atkal ar 10 utt. līdz 10Hz un tad vēl līdz 1Hz un 0,1Hz. Indikācija ar LED.
No šā paša 10MHz ir vēl viens dalītājs līdz 0,1Hz, bet šim ir iespēja jebkuru 10x dalošo posmu atslēgt un tā vieta ielikt nestabilizētu, taču pietiekami precīzu devaisu, kas trāpa tam 10-tajam impulsa ar maksimālu varbūtību un tik un ta galā iegūst to 0,1Hz. Arī LED indikācija. Jābūt iespējai to ērti pieslēgt tam frekvences mērītājam , ērti jebkurā posmā ieviest to nekvarcotā ģeneratora devaisu un jebkurām posmam pieslēgt 2 kanālu oscilogrāfu frekvenču precizitātes salīdzināšanai. Demo kits ar shēmu un  aprakstu. Uztaisīsi???[/quote]

----------


## cobalt

Cik par tādu piķo un cik ātri vajag?

----------


## zzz

raimondinsh ir tikai muldeetaajs pa tuksho.

Ja Tev izdosies sho piedabuut uz maksaashanu par sho vinja samurgoto "innovaacijas projektu", tad tas buus astotais pasaules briinums.

----------


## cobalt

Es tikai interesējos.. nav jau grūti uztaisīt konkrētu iekārtu, ja cilvēkam vajag.

Tad lai tālāk pats mēģina, sanāk vai nesanāk. Varbūt vismaz konkrētāk noformulēs savu uzdevumu.. ar kādu blokshēmu un tā.. citādi no daiļliteratūras jāzīlē.

----------


## JDat

Kā jau cobalt teica. Raimond esi vīrs, nevis bāba, un uzzīmē blokshēmu savam aparātam, jo vīri dara, a bābas tik pļurkst. Un kas tur ir ar to neapmaksāto demo kitu, ko zzz pieminēja? Ir kāds links par to demo kita stāstu.

----------


## Raimonds1

viewtopic.php?f=26&t=2990&start=210
sākums ir te.

----------


## zzz

> Kā mūsu iespējamais  biznesa projekts - būs vai nebūs? Vai tikai rakstīsi vai konstruēsi? Ja tas izdosies, varbūt arī šo realizēsim.


 raimondinj, plikus spamchikus vari rulleet trubinjaa un iebaazt sev.

Ja "biznesa" projekts - tad jaasaak ar to cik maksaasi par saviem pasuutiijumiem.

Tev jau bija ieteikts Maaris, par kura profesionalitaati sheit neviens neshaubaas - kas ta tev aizspriedaas savus "demo kitus" vinjam pasuutiit?

----------


## JDat

zzz, vari iemest linku uz topiku, kur Raimonds1 aplauzās ar maksāšanu. Kaut kā neuzticos mūsu izgudrotāja linkiem...   ::  

Raimondiņ, lūdzu, lūdzu, ieliec forumā blokshēmu savam ardonu pipelizatoram.

----------


## zzz

Ak nu, tas ir tas pats links, peedeejie posti tajaa.

Tikko kaa runa par samaksu, taa raimondinsh tur kautriigi pazuud taalees zilajaaas.

Taa arii neskaidrs ko shis tur gribeeja - lai shim pa velti taas drazas taisa? 

Tad tie tekstinji "es kā klients, vēlētos pasūtīt ljaljaljaa" ir vienkaarshi muldeeshana un maldinaashana.

----------


## JDat

Raimondiņ! Vai tu nēsā T-kreklus? Varbūt tev uzdāvināt T-kreklu (kāds izmērs vajadzīgs) ar uzrakstu: Es dzīvoju Tvaika ielā 2, Rīgā, LV-1005.
 ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Piedāvajums joprojām ir spēkā:
(no PM sarakstes) 3 atsevišķi varianti.
1. CPLD frevences mērītājs. Iespējams ar citu, ne 10Mhz kvarcu, ar CPLD šūnu ietaupīšanu uz dalītāja rēķina un 2.punktā aprakstīto frekvenču cipariskās dalīšanas apiešanu..
2. 2 dalītāji no 10Mhz uz 10Hz. Diskrētie elementi - 1/10 dalītāji - 10MHz-1Mhz-100KHz-10KHz, 1Khz, 100Hz, 10Hz - no tā 100ms impulss. Viena dalīšanas rinda kā etalons nav maināma. No jebkuras dalīšanas pakāpes štekeris izejai uz oscili.
Otra dalīšanas rinda tāda pati, bet ar iespēju jebkuru ar 10 dalīšanas posmu izslēgt no rindas, tā vietā liekot tranzistoru taisnstūra impulsa formētāju, kas palaižas no, piemēram 100KHz impulsa, ilgst apmēram 10 vai 100 impulsus (precizitātei jābūt attiecīgi 1 un 0,1% ) uz izejā šim tranzistora un kondensatora formētajam (ne cipariski dalītajam) loģiskajam 0 sakrītot ar loģisko dalīšanas posmu apejošo 100KHz loģisko 0, caur 1(vienu) logisko UN elementu, kārtējais augstākās 100KHz frekvences loģiskais 1 kā dalīts ar 10 vai 100tiek ieūts apejot ciparisko dalīšanu.
3. 2 vadi, zemas frekvences, jāatpazīst 16 dažādas frekvences, kas veido 128 dažādas komandas. Traucējumu noturībai frekvencei ir dotas 2 pilnas sinusoīdas, kas ar pauzem tiek atkārtotas 3 reizes. Pauzes laikā saņemts signāls vai 3 vienādu sinusoīdu nesaņemsana pēc kārtas tiek atpazīta ka traucējums un visa paka tiek pārraidīta no jauna.
Cik laika prasītu un cik maksātu? 

ja nevari izgatavot, nevajag apsaukāties

----------


## JDat

1. Kāpēc tieši uz cpld? Kāpēc jātaupa šūnas? Man liekas, ka jātaisa tā lai būtu stabili un strādātu.
2. Kāpēc diskrēti. Varbūt man ir ērtāk ar MCU vai CPLD.
otrā atkāpe: arī kontrolieri, cpld utml. 
3. Pilnīga buļļa kaka. Nekādi nevaru saprast kā *uztaisīt 2 vadiņus* kuri ģenerē 16 sinusoīdas 128 komandām.  :: 

Šis projekts ir kā radīts Epim un tvdx.
 ::  

Offtopiks: Es arī māku mētāties ar likniem ne pa tēmu, bet iespēju robežās mēģinu paskaidrot, kas ir linkā. Lai nekasītos ar vietējo Leonardo da Vinči, iesaku (tam pašam Raimondiņam) izlasīt šo grāmatiņu: http://history.nasa.gov/computers/contents.html Interesanti kas ir un kas nav rocket science un kā tur projektē elektronikas sistēmas.
Vēl jau var apskatīt http://klabs.org tur arī par to pašu tēmu.
Bez tam interesanti apskatīt Apollo kosmosa kuģa shēmas. Runā, ka tā bija pirmā embedotā sistēma:http://klabs.org/history/ech/agc_schematics/index.htm
Neesmu pētījis niansēs, bet skaidrs ka tie onkuļi neizmantoja Raimondiņa Idejas.
Labāk palasi nevis izgudro muļķības.

----------


## zzz

> Piedāvajums joprojām ir spēkā blaablaablaa


 Kaa veikt  biznesu ar raimondinju:

1. vispirms raimondinsh uzraksta izsmeljoshas specifikaacijas ko shis tur iisti grib.
2. peec tam raimondinjs samaksaa kaa par konsultaaciju (25 ls stundaa), specifikaacijas tiek izskatiitas un sastaadiits liigums (min 3h, ja specifikaacijas uzrakstiitas suudiigi var aiznjemt ilgaak, ja specifikaacijas pavisam suudiigas, liigums staadiits netiek, tiek noraadiiti truukumi, maksa par konsultaaciju nav atgriezhama)
3. Liiguma parakstiishana, priekshapmaksa 50%
4. aparaatu izgatavoshana, atlikushie 50%, gudbai, raimondinj.

Liigumaa vareetu buut ierakstiita piemeeram aparaata demonstreeshana neatkariigas profesionaalju komisijas klaatbuutnee, komisijas darbu, dabiski , apmaksaa raimondinsh.

Orienteejoshi rainmondinsh var reekjinaaties ar cenu liimeni no dazhiem liidz vairaakiem vai daudziem simtiem latinju par katru shaa pasuutiijumu (neieskaitot konsultaaciju, komisijas darbu utt), atkariigs no taa kaadas drazas shis saraksta specifikaacijaa.

Visi triis raimondinja piedaavaatie pasuutiijumi ir bezjeedziigas hernjas. Bet ja raimondinsh maksaa, tad whatever. Cenaa protams tiek iereekjinaats projektu muljkjiiguma faktors.

O jaa, gandriiz aizmirsu - raimondinsh sagaadaa izzinju ka vinsh uz liiguma parakstiishanu ir pie pilna praata un  riicibspeejiigs, citaadi  spriezhot no TAA, ko shis taisaas pasuutiit, rodas pamatotas shaubas par to.

>ja nevari izgatavot, nevajag apsaukāties

Ja netaisies maksaat, tad neteelo pasuutiitaaju.

Kaa arii, raimondinj, nu labi, tev ir bezjeega par cpld un signaaliem, taapeec 1. un 3. muljkjiibu pats uztaisiit nejeedz. A kas ta tev traucee pasham uzbuuveet vareno 2. "demo kitu" ??? Tam arii rokas par liikaam, ko, logjiku speciaalist?

----------


## JDat

> Visi triis raimondinja piedaavaatie pasuutiijumi ir bezjeedziigas hernjas. Bet ja raimondinsh maksaa, tad whatever. Cenaa protams tiek iereekjinaats projektu muljkjiiguma faktors.
> 
> O jaa, gandriiz aizmirsu - raimondinsh sagaadaa izzinju ka vinsh uz liiguma parakstiishanu ir pie pilna praata un  riicibspeejiigs, citaadi  spriezhot no TAA, ko shis taisaas pasuutiit, rodas pamatotas shaubas par to.


 Šokolādes medaļa par tekstu! sen nebiju gardi smējies lasot forumu.   ::  
zzz kā vienmēr demonstrē izcilu daiļrunību. Man līdz zzz līmenim pa vidu ir nepārvarams bezdibenis.   ::  

Offtopic: Raimondiņ! Kas teica, ka es esmu elektronķis? Varbūt esmu psihiatrs? Informācijai: Psihoterapeiti ārstē veselos, psihiatri-slimos. Varētu noorganizēt tev palātu Tvaika ielā, ja gribi.   ::

----------


## Raimonds1

Jdat jau gribēja Ls400, tad Ls 10 uz anonīmu Paypal kontu.

izskatas, ka būs japasūta tas CPLD kaut kur.

----------


## JDat

Spriežot pēc taviem trīs punktiem cipars var elementāri trīskāršoties.
Un 10 Ls, ir vajadzīgi lai es sākto domāt: Vai ir jēga sākt domāt kaut ko tālāk.  :: 

Kāpēc pasūtīsi? Kāpēc pasūtītājs pats pasūta detaļas? Dārgi?

*Vai tev ir kaut viena strādājoša iekārta uztaisīta, ko var apskatīt sadaļā Lietotāju izstrādājumi?*

----------


## Raimonds1

Nu nesanaks afrikāņu  bizness ar anonīmiem Paypal kontiem par neko. Mans priekštats par pasūtījumiem ir kontrakts ar kantori vai personu un maksāšanu reālā kontā, nevis anonīmu apsaukāšanos. Un CPLD es tiesām neprotu programmēt, tāpēc jau pasūtu to projektu.
Kaut kur bija bildes ar manis izgatavotu MIG pusautomata metināmo.

----------


## JDat

Tā es tagad tev došu savus personu datus. Tad jau labāk satikties aci pret aci.
Iedod linku uz metināmā bildēm.

Offtopikam: lasīji manus linkus?
Nedomaju ka tavs kits maksātu lētāk. NASA iztērēja 200 miljonus 20 miljonu vietā tikai uz softu vien prieš šatla. Bez tam tikai NASA var atļauties norādīt: Es gribu frekvenčmēru uz CPLD. Ja nevar atļauties diktēt, tad labākajā gadījumā, ja samaksā, dabū gatavu iekārtu. Galvenais, ka strādā iekārta. Uz pimpja kas iekšā: CPLD, MCU vai radiolampas.

----------


## Raimonds1

kāda Nasa!!! Apiet vienu 2 vai 3  10MHz kvarca dalītājus uz desmit ar daudzmaz precīzu palaižamo multivibratoru un ar izbrīvētajām CPLD šūnām uzlabot uberkruto konkursa frekvenčmeru!!! ........................

----------


## JDat

> kāda Nasa!!! Apiet vienu 2 vai 3  10MHz kvarca dalītājus uz desmit ar daudzmaz precīzu palaižamo multivibratoru un ar izbrīvētajām CPLD šūnām uzlabot uberkruto konkursa frekvenčmeru!!! ........................


 NASA linos norādīju. Speciāli tev. Nevis kādam citam. Vai arī tu nelasi svešus linus? Tikai zvetē savus iekšā. Tur ir arī shēmiņas starp citu. Apskatīsi un varēsi teik: Kādi dauļi un ka tu varēji labāk utml...  ::  

Uzliec 32 KHz kvarcu un priecājies par ieekonomētajām šūnām.   ::

----------

